# More Ferrets



## MaxMeg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi i am new to this site. I have got 2 ferrets that are now 1 year old brother and sister, but really want to get more . Need advice on how many and what sex is best to get . thanks


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hiya,
Have you had the ferrets neutered, if so it doesn't matter, which sex you get, are you thinking rescue, or kit?

Ferret Maths hey x


----------



## MaxMeg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi i have had the male done but not the female,would like young ones,just wasnt sure what sex or how many would be best


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am assuming you know about female seasons? In my opinion kits would be best to introduce to them. (Not young young ones maybe 12-14 week old)


----------

